# Mate for tame bird.Good or Bad?



## Hootie'sMom (Sep 21, 2005)

Any experience,good or bad,on getting a mate for a tame pet pigeon. I have had bad luck with this in other birds.The most people loving birds forget people alltogeather with another bird around, and mirrors and dummy mates tend to make them a little crazy and obsessive.Is this the same for piggs


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I've seen it go both ways. I've got one pigeon who's the sweetest thing and when she became a mommie, she didn't change at all. She lands on me almost every time I go up in the loft and isn't concerned when I handle her children. 

I've got another that became an "attack pigeon." 

Now, if you can get them addicted to eating safflower seeds out of your hand (not that hard to do) then it's easier to keep them from turning too nasty if eating the treats out of your hand is the only way they're going to get them. My mom did the same thing to me with chocolate-chip cookies and I still like her.

Pidgey


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Like Pidgey, I've seen it both way too.
My girl, became the meanest pigeon after she found her mate. She will attack me always when I try to clean her cage or pet her, but she has moments when she lands on my shoulder and wants to be petted.
My boy, Tiny is the same since he mated with Angel, sweet, loving, he will even leave Angel and the eggs to come to me.
So, guess it depends on the pigeon.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

It's a 50/50 proposition. He will split his time between you and the mate 50/50. But whether your 50% is going to be more quality time is still left to be seen.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> My mom did the same thing to me with chocolate-chip cookies and I still like her.
> 
> Pidgey


That's good to know, Pidgey  

Hootie's mom, maybe if you spend time with the intended companion and bond before trying to see if the birds will bond, it might help. Just a thought.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

You might have better results if you respect their new relationship. For example, while a pair is courting, they generally don't want you to intrude. Once their mate is setting eggs, the 'off-duty' bird is more open to a friendly encounter.

It really opens up a new facet of their behavior. You can learn so much by watching the two birds interact.


----------

